# Bye bye R27 :( Hello R26!! :)



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

After just under 12 months' ownership, I've decided to part ways with my R27 and change it for an R26 Megane. The Clio is a great car, but perhaps not the best on the motorway. When you're in the mood for it, it's massive fun, but when you're not, it can feel like a chore... or maybe I'm getting old!

My Clio 










The Megane!










It looks a bit plain without the decals, but I may add these shortly. 19k, 57 plate, Xenons. Pick it up Friday.

No more swirls 

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

decal & remap it 

youre still a bumder tho  :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

you did it then! you'll miss black!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo gonna remap it 

I'll enjoy it standard for a few... hours... first though 

Silver feels like a godsend after that soft as ****e black!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice car Russ and looks stunning in silver :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Agree about black - our Passat looks mucky after one drive at this time of year


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a nightmare - stone chips too, they look so bad 

Grey wheels and silver paint - detailers dream 

I agree though Dawn, when I've just finished black, it looks great, but not for long, especially with that diffuser kicking crap up


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I have to say i really like that silver. A mate has one exactly the same and at first i didnt like the colour. But it has grown on me. It's quite a grey silver. 

Will be soooo much easier to keep too. If i didnt need a diesel i'd get one tomorrow, There's nothing i'd rather have for the money. They seem a bit of a bargain to me. 

Nice buy mate!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alex163 said:


> I have to say i really like that silver. A mate has one exactly the same and at first i didnt like the colour. But it has grown on me. It's quite a grey silver.
> 
> Will be soooo much easier to keep too. If i didnt need a diesel i'd get one tomorrow, There's nothing i'd rather have for the money. They seem a bit of a bargain to me.
> 
> Nice buy mate!


Cheers 

Well I do need a diesel, but after driving a few I decided I couldn't live with one, plus I want to do a few trackdays, so the Meg seemed a good compromise.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Ha thats wot i was thinking just before i bought mine, I am glad i got a derv now. But i'm sure i would have been just as happy if i'd got an R26 (just for different reasons). And i've got a feeling you won't regret your purchace. 

Where are you getting it remapped?


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Cracking choice Russ. Wanted one of these just before Xmas but insurance was too much  - will have to settle for the RX8 instead.

Can't wait for the first write-up :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

RS Tuning in Leeds seems to be the best option for the Megane's - 250 ish with a simple remap, or 280 or so with a larger FMIC and a different map...


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I bet they could become quite a handful with 280+ bhp in the wet!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nooooo!! I loved your Clio Russ!


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

nice choice mate!

awesome fun to drive even in standard form!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Nooooo!! I loved your Clio Russ!


But this is lovelier!! It's also not a swirl fest!

I do wonder if I'll miss my Clio...


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice. Like it without decals  but then the decals look quite subtle on silver.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I know what your saying Russ. That's why I wanted a White ek9 over a black one! Couldn't live with super soft paint and black! I'd be forever polishing it!

Who ever gets your r27 will be a lucky one. One great looking car! 

Any interior pics?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No clean pics yet - I'll try and dig one out


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice one dude looks clean and sleak all grown up


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Love both! But the Megane is build in the city I live right now... so I prefer it  

Well, the old Sport generation... the frame was buildt here in Palencia (Spain) and finished in Dieppe (France)


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I feel a mega detailing session coming on :thumb:

Let me know when and where


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> I feel a mega detailing session coming on :thumb:
> 
> Let me know when and where


Will do... question is what? Zaino??


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

enjoy the new car russ looks nice,i agree about the black my st500 was great when i just detailed it the white i have now is so much easier


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good. Hope to see a full detail write up on the new one soon :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Love the R26's :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> Looks good. Hope to see a full detail write up on the new one soon :thumb:


Thanks 

Will be Sunday hopefully, if the weather is well


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Will do... question is what? Zaino??


Hmmmmm 

Not really the weather for Z.

I'm feeling back to basics, machine to perfection. And a nice wax applied. I'm sure some nice Zymol could be borrowed off Dale's dad :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oooo, I forgot about Zymol, I fancy some more Glasur, what better reason?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice Russ :thumb:
will you be bringing it to the detailing meet on Saturday?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Oooo, I forgot about Zymol, I fancy some more Glasur, what better reason?


You can borrow my VXR wax if you want instead :thumb::doublesho:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> very nice Russ :thumb:
> will you be bringing it to the detailing meet on Saturday?


Yes!! Undetailed though


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

zaino base, and vintage ontop.

just done ranger rover sport in silver with this combo, looked sweeet


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which Zaino mate? ZAIO and Z2?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

You know it makes sense Rodders


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

So you don't think I'm a plonka? 

Is yours Stg1 or 2?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> So you don't think I'm a plonka?
> 
> Is yours Stg1 or 2?


Couldn't possibly say on an open forum


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> Couldn't possibly say on an open forum


I'll be getting an RS Tuning box  Possibly. Only for diagnostics, of course.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like you need new plates, IPD in norton is the place to be son :thumb:

Will do whatever you want (for show of course)

If you need some let me know and i can get them done for ya


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'll be getting an RS Tuning box  Possibly. Only for diagnostics, of course.


Of course 

No doubt the Clio will be missed fella, but do not under estimate the R26 - a truly epic machine :thumb:

Oh, and when you go to see Paul, get behind the wheel of his R26R - oh my days.....simply at another level mate I $hit you not :doublesho


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

how much did you pay for it ? very nice , how do they handle ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Handling is superb! Grip is as good as the Clio, if not better in some scenarios. The back end is a bit more unpredictable, but it's a very, very sorted chassis.

I paid £11400.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yes!! Undetailed though


cool, don't worry about it being dirty - my ST is fility as it was raining all day yesterday i could'nt give it the TLC it needs


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats Russ I quite like the R26:thumb:No more swirls to sweat over now:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cool, don't worry about it being dirty - my ST is fility as it was raining all day yesterday i could'nt give it the TLC it needs


Starting to regret getting a black ST now Kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Starting to regret getting a black ST now Kev?


nope  just wish the rubbish weather would bog off! :wall::lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Good choice bud :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great choice Russ. :thumb:
I was torn between the Megane and Civic Type R about 18months ago, and plumped for the Honda because of the howl at high revs. And I got a good deal on the last day of the month at the Honda garage. 

That said, the R26 is still on my list for when I swap.

I had the Clio 172 before the CTR.
It had a little trip up the motorway to see Paul @ RS Tuning.
Cracking mid range pull after the re-map. Last time I saw Paul's Megane the engine was loaded with Forge goodies.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great choice there mate, you'll find that a dream to drive on the motorway. Not only are they quick round the bends but they cruise so effortlessly. 

Sit at 70mpg in 6th and you'll probably get a better MPG than in your Clio. Also they're effortlessly quick, where as the N/A RenaultSports have to be driven hard to get the most from them. 

Great colour too, it'll never look dirty or show up swirl marks either.  Enjoy!!


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Great choice, you will love motorway journeys such a world apart from the clio. Really like R26s in mercury quite a rare colour for them.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Handling is superb! Grip is as good as the Clio, if not better in some scenarios. The back end is a bit more unpredictable, but it's a very, very sorted chassis.
> 
> I paid £11400.


Good choice but I would say that 

Reasonable price I would say, I have an 07 with 23k with new boots all around, been looking to move it on for a while but for the money I am struggling to find anything like it, I reckon mines worth 10.5k.

I find the grip awsome wet or dry you can really feel it, if that makes sense. Not a huge fan of the owners club but there is some good advice on there. I shopped around for tyres and got them for 172 fitted. There is a guy on the megane sport forum who supplies for 140 I think but his supply had dried up when I wanted them and he cant get them next day it can be a long wait.

I run my tyre pressures 32 front and 29 rear which I find works well, brake pads can be expensive at the stealers 200 I have for fronts, but you can buy the pads for 100 and fit them yourself or get someone to. The brembos work great lack a little feel when cold but after they have abit of temp they work a treat.

Only issue I had with mine was a couple of drips of water through the high level brake light but it will be fixed under warranty when I next have a service. Servicing seems reasonable so far at the stealers cant recall paying over 200 for a service and not even that.

Never had any more than 36mpg even on motorway, I average 30mpg which from what I hear is good. Maybe I need to drive it harder

Have fun with it


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice motor. Is that Nimbus Grey? If so you will love detailing it!


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Mercury is the colour on the r26's got quite a nice range to it aswell. R26r's came in nimbus :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats got to be asking for the werkstatt treatment surely?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> thats got to be asking for the werkstatt treatment surely?


Possibly... I am a fan of it after using it on my Clio this weekend - so easy to use!

We'll see on my spending gets on at this meet. Last meet I said I wouldn't buy anything, but ended up spending £150 :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Possibly... I am a fan of it after using it on my Clio this weekend - so easy to use!
> 
> We'll see on my spending gets on at this meet. Last meet I said I wouldn't buy anything, but ended up spending £150 :lol:


know what you mean, Alex @ SP is bringing a load of gear for me with him


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sweeeeeet Russ . You weren't tempted by the 'R' version :devil: 

I think they're another great car, totally underestimated with 225bhp on tap and something you don't see alot on the road, or at least around me. Do you still get Recaro seats in the Megane?

Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, it's the old design found in the Clio Trophy, but no issues with wear and probably more comfortable than the Sportster CS in the Clio


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice car Russ and looks great in silver , after good prep What is your favorite wax on silver ?


----------



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

nice car

(says the r26 owner)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Nice car Russ and looks great in silver , after good prep What is your favorite wax on silver ?


Thanks Maxi 

Not sure yet - I've only ever detailed two cars in silver! What do you recommend?

I think Glasur will be nice, perhaps on a sealant base such as CarlackNSC


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Really nice car, hope you enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Enjoy the new car mate, think that wax/sealent combo cud do the trick or mayb a pass of hd cleanse instead of the carlack :thumb:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Fantastic mate, make sure you get loads of picture up when you get it.

As a note when I had a silver car I found using ClearKote Vanilla Moose followed by Red Victoria Concours wax made the silver flake pop like crazy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

JCW85 said:


> Sweeeeeet Russ . You weren't tempted by the 'R' version :devil:
> 
> I think they're another great car, totally underestimated with 225bhp on tap and something you don't see alot on the road, or at least around me. Do you still get Recaro seats in the Megane?
> 
> Chris


The .R is an epic car but not very refined for day to day use. Well I don't think so haha.

I believe the Recaro seats came with the R26 Meganes as standard but don't quote me on that.

The rarity of the RS Meganes is something that I find really appealing. There's only one other one local to me or that I've seen a few times. Unlike the the usual STs and GTIs.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Maxi
> 
> Not sure yet - I've only ever detailed two cars in silver! What do you recommend?
> 
> I think Glasur will be nice, perhaps on a sealant base such as CarlackNSC


Yes Glasur will be great on silver :thumb: and raceglaze55 another great option .
but before you work seriously give p21s concours wax chance on silver maybe you like it because bring very wet shine super glassy silvery look , but as you know the durability of p21s very weak.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Maxi, I do have some P21S, so I may use that for it's first quick clean on Friday. I love Glasur's durability and I've wanted some more for a while, this is the perfect excuse


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21S works great on silver:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> I feel a mega detailing session coming on :thumb:
> 
> Let me know when and where


Don't forget to tell me when - I'll bring the biscuits :thumb:

Lovely car mate - Nice colour too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Lee


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great choice, good price too. I always found OCW very very good on silver. Its just like a quick detailer to apply but a few coats of that (do 1 after every wash) and even silver shines!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Great choice, good price too. I always found OCW very very good on silver. Its just like a quick detailer to apply but a few coats of that (do 1 after every wash) and even silver shines!


I have all of the Optimum range, so I'll give that a quick try too. Opti Seal base perhaps?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice one Russ, looks lovely fella 

All the best

drew


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Glad to see you've gone for the right colour shoice there russ.

All I can say is the Vintage looked nice on the tolly when we put some on...

Here was me thinking you were going to get yourself an Insignia Diesel as well


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

somouk said:


> Glad to see you've gone for the right colour shoice there russ.
> 
> All I can say is the Vintage looked nice on the tolly when we put some on...
> 
> Here was me thinking you were going to get yourself an Insignia Diesel as well


I may have to give it some Vintage love then


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Lovely upgrade Russ - I do like the Megane's and nice to get away from the black paintwork.

I have to say though it would have been Liquid Yellow for me - one of coolest paint finishes around in my opinion.

So what's it like in comparison to the Clio in terms of pick-up, handling etc?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Lovely upgrade Russ - I do like the Megane's and nice to get away from the black paintwork.
> 
> I have to say though it would have been Liquid Yellow for me - one of coolest paint finishes around in my opinion.
> 
> So what's it like in comparison to the Clio in terms of pick-up, handling etc?


Thanks Dave 

Well, I drove a remapped one about 2 weeks ago, and that was a different league, running about 280BHP, which it coped with really well. As standard, it's a fair bit quicker than the Clio, but the power delivery is very different moving from NA to a Turbo (my first Turbo'd car) and I have to say I love it!

The combo of the LSD and the Turbo allow some silly cornering and roundabout exit speeds. The only gripes are the brakes are the same as the Clio, but the car is heavier, so it doesn't stop quite as well, but they are still 4 pot Brembo's, so they aren't too shabby. Also, the back end on the Clio was impossible to make it 'step out', where as the Meg is a bit twitchier, which I'll have to get used to.

Much better package overall, but probably not as agile or 'fun' in some ways...


----------



## Rich0811 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lovely car russ, if i could afford one i'd definatly get one! I think im going to settle for a clio 182 for now though, get some more pics of it up soon!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> Well, I drove a remapped one about 2 weeks ago, and that was a different league, running about 280BHP, which it coped with really well. As standard, it's a fair bit quicker than the Clio, but the power delivery is very different moving from NA to a Turbo (my first Turbo'd car) and I have to say I love it!
> 
> ...


Sounds brilliant. I've been a passenger in a Renault Megane (something or other - had F1 Sport decals all over it) and I have to say it was fairly swift and was totally standard. The interior is a cut above my plastic Scooby as well.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Are the alloys standard? what color are they too anthracite? very nice looking


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks really clean - nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

grayfox said:


> Are the alloys standard? what color are they too anthracite? very nice looking


Yes, anthracite to match the wing mirrors.

Here's a pic of another one from ClioSport:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

How dare you stray from the 197 clan!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

it does look good Russ,

just a shame you have to give up the Clio tho. 

ENJOY the Meg i know you will tho.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Quality car Russ, but you know that already :wave:

I've used P21s on mine a while back & it looked very glossy, good summer wax as it tends not to be that durable. :thumb:



RussZS said:


> I do have some P21S, so I may use that for it's first quick clean on Friday


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Yes, anthracite to match the wing mirrors.
> 
> Here's a pic of another one from ClioSport:


nice pic russ


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice car mate!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Russ, new car is looking good. Enjoy!

I do miss the R26 and R26.R


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Arun

How you getting on with the RS? I bet you don't miss that Deep Black paint!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great choice Russ :thumb:, look forward to seeing it in the flesh on Sat @ James's :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great choice Russ :thumb:, look forward to seeing it in the flesh on Sat @ James's :thumb:


Thanks Ad - I fear it will be filthy, but what can you do? I'll make Gaz clean it


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You'll love silver mate!

I had a black car and now swapped for my silver S3 and it always looks presentable.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, I can't wait! Mine used to actually get me down at times, lol! Use a new drying towel and fear it will create marring, new nicks and stone chips, scuffs on door skills... used to drive me crazy!

Cheers


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers Arun
> 
> How you getting on with the RS? I bet you don't miss that Deep Black paint!


Yeah, really enjoying it. Nowhere near as accomplished a drive as the R26.R (or R26 for that matter), but the RS has this special factor, almost supercar quality (mostly down to _that_ engine), that makes you adore it even more.

Worked out quite well, considering I only got rid because of technical gremlins. And no, I don't miss that paint one bit. Performance Blue is just gorgeous under petrol station forecourt lighting.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Ad - I fear it will be filthy, but what can you do? I'll make Gaz clean it


not a bad idea that Russ, might get him to clean my ST as well :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Ad - I fear it will be filthy, but what can you do? I'll make Gaz clean it


Good plan, just make sure he does the roof :lol: - he has a habit of missing them and the occasional wheel


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

have you thought of going for the werkstat acrylic kit russ its great on light cars i did a ug rs focus and it looked great


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, I've already got the kit mate, it's probably the first thing I'll use.

Have you used the shampoo? I fancy some Prot too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Good plan, just make sure he does the roof :lol: - he has a habit of missing them and the occasional wheel


I'll bring a stool


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, I've already got the kit mate, it's probably the first thing I'll use.
> 
> Have you used the shampoo? I fancy some Prot too


not got any yet but will get some soon when i order some more jett,they are also are ment to be having a glass kit coming out which i would like to try


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have some Nanolex Urban ready for it for now, which should be fine.

Just want some dedicated alcantara cleaner and I'll be happy with my range for my own car hopefully.

Pick it up today


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Well ........... 

Pictures............ 

Come on hurry up.............. :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It needs detailing!! Swirly and scratches which I am only seeing now, but all light so I can sort them tomorrow hopefully 

Covered in tar too, and I have wonky Xenon's lol!

I'll get some tomorrow


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Only joking Russ , glad you've got it and all is ok - well 'nearly' ok. 

I'm sure things will be fine after a quick tweak here and there :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, it's bloody quick lol, which is great fun!

I'm amazed that the grip and handling are BETTER than the Clio. So happy with it


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Sounds good Russ, glad your happy with it mate. 

I imagine your looking forward to getting some time on it over the weekend to bring it up to your standard 

Will be looking to check this out at some point, as one of these is on my wanted next list lol :thumb:


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice Meg, my fav hot hatch atm, you've got yourself a nice example there and like you said silver will be a godsend


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I have some Nanolex Urban ready for it for now, which should be fine.
> 
> Just want some dedicated alcantara cleaner and I'll be happy with my range for my own car hopefully.
> 
> Pick it up today


Any thoughts on what/where to get the dedicated Alcantra cleaner - could do with some for my Impreza?

Brian


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

wrxmania said:


> Any thoughts on what/where to get the dedicated Alcantra cleaner - could do with some for my Impreza?
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian

Two are far as I know - RaceGlaze at £9.99 and Swissvax at £27!!!

I'm going to try the RaceGlaze...

Russ.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cleaned it yet Russ?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, it's bloody quick lol, which is great fun!
> 
> I'm amazed that the grip and handling are BETTER than the Clio. So happy with it


Hate to say I told you so :thumb:


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice one Russ! Personally, im not sure about the shape of the rear on the megane, although there's no doubting its a quality car! :devil:

Have fun with it and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> cleaned it yet Russ?


Not properly, so don't look at it tomorrow 

Vics Lite Cleanse and Vics Mayhem


----------

